# substantive + suffix -δη



## eno2

Hi, 
<ο γείτονάς σας είναι θορυβώδη>
θορυβώδη root θόρυβο (θορυβώ)
Q: Are there many or few words with the substantive + suffix δη 
I think: few.


----------



## Helleno File

There are possibly a  couple of hundred! From αγχώδης to χυμώδης including ενστικτώδης,  ομιχλώδης, and τερατώδης. Too many to count. I have to confess... I have Collins Greek - English dictionary on my mobile and you can search with a wild card at the front!!


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> <ο γείτονάς σας είναι θορυβώδη*ς*>


The suffix is -*ώδης *(ώδης m.& f., -ώδες n.), and there are many. HF is right.

This is page 1 out of 8 pages, though some adjectives are not common:
Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


----------



## Scholiast

Χαίρετ᾽ ὦ φίλοι

There are certainly dozens, maybe hundreds, of such adjectives in classical Greek.

Σ


----------



## eno2

Well, I had it all wrong of course,  I I wasn't thinking of *ώδης * but of -*δη,* struck by θόρυβο /θορυβώ+  *δη.*  But of course that's a word ending on o/ώ, so the suffix would be *ώδης  and not -δη*



Helleno File said:


> There are possibly a  couple of hundred! From αγχώδης to χυμώδης including ενστικτώδης,  ομιχλώδης, and τερατώδης. Too many to count. I have to confess... I have Collins Greek - English dictionary on my mobile and you can search with a wild card at the front!!



αγχώ/αγχo  I don't find as a substantive

My Collins website doesn't offer Greek  Spanish Translation of “homely” | Collins English-Spanish Dictionary 


Perseas said:


> The suffix is -*ώδης *(ώδης m.& f., -ώδες n.), and there are many. HF is right.
> 
> This is page 1 out of 8 pages, though some adjectives are not common:
> Παράλληλη αναζήτηση


That's the way to search indeed.
There will be some not ending on - o, like *γυναικώδης,*


----------



## Helleno File

Collins: ο άγχος = anxiety.  Should have said it's the Collins  _app_ - now indispensable on my mobile.


----------



## eno2

Helleno File said:


> Collins: ο άγχος = anxiety.  Should have said it's the Collins  _app_ - now indispensable on my mobile.



ο άγχος yes, angustia, angusto Sp Anguish Eng


----------



## Armas

Perseas said:


> The suffix is -*ώδης *(ώδης m.& f., -ώδες n.), and there are many. HF is right.
> 
> This is page 1 out of 8 pages, though some adjectives are not common:
> Παράλληλη αναζήτηση



Looks like searching for *ώδης in the parallel search only finds entries in the Kriaras dictionary, because in ΛΚΝ the headwords of such words also include -ης -ες (e.g. αγχώδης -ης -ες). If you want to find those entries in the parallel search, you need to search for "*ώδης -ης -ες", which returns 144 results.


----------



## dmtrs

I'd like to add another search option, the "Reverse Index", where _*ώδης_ search comes up with 399 (!) results.
Useful for searching words by suffix (can help with rhymes, too).

Αντίστροφο Λεξικό (Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη)


----------



## Perseas

Armas said:


> Looks like searching for *ώδης in the parallel search only finds entries in the Kriaras dictionary


Right. I hadn't noticed this.

PS. Just for the record, _άγχος_ is neuter, _το_.


----------



## Helleno File

Perseas said:


> PS. Just for the record, _άγχος_ is neuter, _το_.



Oops! It is and Collins clearly says so! Reminds me not to just assume something without looking properly.


----------



## eno2

dmtrs said:


> I'd like to add another search option, the "Reverse Index", where _*ώδης_ search comes up with 399 (!) results.
> Useful for searching words by suffix (can help with rhymes, too).
> 
> Αντίστροφο Λεξικό (Αναστασιάδη-Συμεωνίδη)



Absolutely but I'm not going to control which have the exact same substantive + δη, which was my first  idea.


----------



## dmtrs

What do you mean by "the exact same substantive"?
"X"+ώδης  _always _means "having the quality, properties etc. of X".


----------



## eno2

Yes that's exactly  what I didn't know  (or I had forgotten) when I opened the thread.

I went looking for other substantives that stayed in exactly the same ortography when adding + δη(ς).  That would be substantives on o/ώ.

But the suffix is ώδης and not δης


----------

